# Molting, changes in markings



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hiya! Not been here for ages.
I read prior to getting my two jills that their fur colour and markings can change after they molt, but I didn't expect them to change so much.
I only really noticed there was a difference after looking at some older photos.
Fable at 3 months








Fable at 10 months
















Can't get pics of halo coz she's a ninja. They're looking all pretty now:001_wub:.

Have any of you guys had some super transformations in markings etc.?


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

I can never get pics of the ferrets but some of mines have went thro awesome changes

Diego went from having your normal mask to having pointy eyebrows one year  just looked mad all the time lol 
Pandoras face went pure white one year with dark circles round her eyes, looked like she had eye liner on  it was awesome.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

heres the best picture I can find of Diego, not really clear though

Deigo before









Diego After (on the right)


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, those are some groovy markings. It'll make sure I never get a ferret based on what it looks like, coz it probably wont look the same by spring.


----------



## wraig ffured (Mar 29, 2012)

I know what you mean, take my Flloyd for example....

Flloyd in Winter:










Flloyd in Summer:










Like two different flippin ferrets!!!


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Mine have changed a fair bit, but not quite as noticeable as some of the other (absolutely adorable) ferrets on here. 

Dodger (right), and Dorian (left), at three months old, the day I got them. Please excuse the funny nightgown, they were a gift from my mother that she dropped by my house at 11:30 PM. 










Dodger, (top), and Dorian (bottom), at two years old, using my best friend's husband as an activity center.


----------



## wraig ffured (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh Melissa those names are fantastic - Dodger & Dorian, just brilliant!!! And soooo cute too! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

wraig ffured said:


> Oh Melissa those names are fantastic - Dodger & Dorian, just brilliant!!! And soooo cute too! :001_wub::001_wub:


Aww, thank you! I love those two boys.


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

When I first had Drucilla (at approx 6months old) she was a lemon yellow colour. Absolutely adorable!! Then in the winter she went really light and turned into a Silver....  Then come winter she went to a dark sable colour. She only went yellow again once more, but she will still go from being really light silver to dark (almost black) over the seasons. I'd love to post pictures, but mine, as most ferrets, are a little tricky to actually get to stay still long enough to take pictures


----------

